# GEMS Firstpoint school teachers



## harrie91 (Mar 24, 2014)

Hi... Anyone moving out to Dubai to teach in GEMS Firstpoint School... Found a couple of people but would be nice to get to know some more!!


----------



## Ailsg (Apr 6, 2014)

Hi! I'm going to be teaching in Gems Firstpoint in sept! So nervous but super excited!!


----------



## expatdarby (Apr 16, 2014)

That makes 3 of us now.

Exciting times ahead I am sure!


----------



## harrie91 (Mar 24, 2014)

Hi, what year will you be teaching?


----------



## expatdarby (Apr 16, 2014)

All of them. I will be going in as a subject leader so really looking forward to the variety it will offer. You?


----------



## harrie91 (Mar 24, 2014)

I'll be teaching FS1. So are you secondary then?


----------



## namatt (Apr 1, 2014)

Hi, I am going to be the Head of Primary at FirstPoint. Currently Headteacher in Essex. Looking forward to working with you all. If I can be of any help, just drop me a message.
All the best, Neil


----------



## Tricktrack (Dec 15, 2011)

Sorry to intrude on your teaching thread but I am chuckling here! 
NOT at you guys, as you have all posted on here with 'nice'' English as opposed to text speak and messages posted with predictive text running riot with spellings that makes you cringe, however this just goes to show all prospective teachers posting on here that you just don't know who might be reading your posts! Colleagues, school management, parents and your new boss!! Always worth reading over what you've written!
Good luck to you all, its so lovely to see everyone so enthusiastic about coming out here to take another step in your careers, I hope you enjoy it!x


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Tricktrack said:


> Sorry to intrude on your teaching thread but I am chuckling here! NOT at you guys, as you have all posted on here with 'nice'' English as opposed to text speak and messages posted with predictive text running riot with spellings that makes you cringe, however this just goes to show all prospective teachers posting on here that you just don't know who might be reading your posts! Colleagues, school management, parents and your new boss!! Always worth reading over what you've written! Good luck to you all, its so lovely to see everyone so enthusiastic about coming out here to take another step in your careers, I hope you enjoy it!x


Text speak is against forum rules. Perhaps these posters read them? Perhaps you should too?


----------



## harrie91 (Mar 24, 2014)

Hi Neil,
I have got a couple of questions but I cannot private message you as you need to post on a thread at least 5 times before you can send and receive private messages. Can you let me know when you have and we can get chatting!
Thank you, Harriette


----------



## mehranR (Jul 27, 2013)

harrie91 said:


> Hi Neil, I have got a couple of questions but I cannot private message you as you need to post on a thread at least 5 times before you can send and receive private messages. Can you let me know when you have and we can get chatting! Thank you, Harriette


So it's safe to assume that you will be my daughter's teacher


----------



## Ozysanj (Feb 3, 2013)

hello all.
I'm not a teacher but I am a parent of a potential pupil.do you know how to contact admin for registering.? is it through the gems web site?
thanks and good luck to you all


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Ozysanj said:


> hello all. I'm not a teacher but I am a parent of a potential pupil.do you know how to contact admin for registering.? is it through the gems web site? thanks and good luck to you all


Have you looked at the Schools in Dubai sticky? That should be quite helpful. Check out the GEMS website too.


----------



## Ozysanj (Feb 3, 2013)

BedouGirl said:


> Have you looked at the Schools in Dubai sticky? That should be quite helpful. Check out the GEMS website too.


I have.I just can not find any website or contact no for First point itself.I will email gems other schools now.
Thanks


----------



## expatteacher2014 (Mar 18, 2014)

Ozysanj said:


> I have.I just can not find any website or contact no for First point itself.I will email gems other schools now.
> Thanks


Contact Details | GEMS FirstPoint School - The Villa


----------



## Ozysanj (Feb 3, 2013)

expatteacher2014 said:


> Contact Details | GEMS FirstPoint School - The Villa


Thanks a lot


----------



## VickiD (Jan 11, 2015)

namatt said:


> Hi, I am going to be the Head of Primary at FirstPoint. Currently Headteacher in Essex. Looking forward to working with you all. If I can be of any help, just drop me a message.
> All the best, Neil


Hi! 

I hope your first term went well and things are settling down. 

I am very excited as I have just applied to work at FirstPoint in September and am hoping my children can attend the primary school. I am loving looking at all the pictures on your Facebook page. Would it be possible to put me in touch with some of your teachers that also have children at the school (if any?!) so they can share experiences?

Thanks
Vicki


----------



## Orion2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Hi there, 

I am also going out to begin teaching in GEMS First Point this September 2016.
x


----------



## Orion2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Hi there, 

How are you getting on in Gems First Point? I'm beginning a job there in September. I'd love any information. Are they a good employer? Is it a good school to work in? 

Thanks


----------



## MariaMc (Oct 29, 2016)

Hello,
I've recently had an interview for GEMS FirstPoint Villa and I am waiting to see if I was successful. Any information would be fantastic. Things like, what are the working hours like? What is the accommodation like (I've been told it's in Silicon Oasis)? What is Silicon Oasis like? When I first started applying for jobs I was hoping for hotel accommodation, is this common for teachers in Dubai?
Thanks for any replies!


----------



## pefruit (Jan 6, 2017)

*Gems*

Hello,

I am looking at applying for a PE teaching job at GEMS firstpoint. I have read some really mixed reviews about GEMS schools and the staff accommodation among other things. What have your experiences been and would you recommend applying?

Many thanks


----------



## pefruit (Jan 6, 2017)

Hi Orion,

How are you finding the school? Good employers and worth applying for a teaching post for August 2017? Have heard mixed reviews from staff at other GEMS schools.

Many thanks


----------

